# Good article on current river law battle



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.readthehook.com/102634/river-law-local-angler-fights-fishing-rights 

Found this article while researching places to go fishing. Looks like i wont be headed here. I would like to keep up with this case and see the outcome. Fishermen will probably lose.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Great article, I know that this is a problem in our own state. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like people need to have loud pontoon boat parties on the river behind their property. Daily. Nightly. Pontoons with pole dancing women. And rap music. And limburger cheese.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you know, whatever the law may be i have never been able to understand what goes on inside the heads of some landowners. i mean, if its posted and your covered from liability what concern is it of you if someone is wading on "your" streambed or even stopping for a bit to fish off of "your" bank? dont give me that "Leaves a nite crawler container and beer can behind" crap, the next time it rains it floods and gets washed away and then a dozen pop bottles settles in the same spot and then they have no problem with. its all about "someone" using "something" thats "theirs" in their head.

Do they have some Obsessive compulsive disorder, social Phobia or an Anxiety problem? a "God" complex? i keep thinking of Daffy Duck screamin MINE MINE MINE ALL MINE!, or the little kid that is overly possessive of his toys.

i have come across those types and honestly think they do have the above mentioned mental conditions. they act like you are commiting a mortal sin if you even float near their land and it makes you just want to come back and purposely irritate them. 

i have met a few who are just the opposite as well. people who wave at you, holler "doin any good?", or even hold you up and want to chat a while. those type are a real treat and a pleasure to meet and share your time with. i have a couple i became really good friends with and even come back to help with stuff on their land at times.

sorry for the rant, i just really have a sore spot for those types of folks. "May the Dung of a Thousand Cammels great you each waking morning!"


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

sbreech said:


> Sounds like people need to have loud pontoon boat parties on the river behind their property. Daily. Nightly. Pontoons with pole dancing women. And rap music. And limburger cheese.[/QUOTE
> 
> I guess I have to call the girls and get my buddy Doug to let me barrow his boat, Everyones invited !!!!
> 
> I have a secret spot a mile from my house on the scioto. Only fishing pressure down there is me and 3 others, for about a mile of prime area. At the front of one of the first runs there is a very nice cove/creek that cuts out very deep with a big tree inside. You can catch a bass almost every cast on that tree for about 2 hours. But the guy who house it is behind.. I think would probably shoot you if you picked a flower in his HUGE yard! HE just drives golf cart around his property all day.. pretty weird me and my buddies think hes got to be hiding something... OR he must just be the angriest man alive.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

dinkbuster1 said:


> you know, whatever the law may be i have never been able to understand what goes on inside the heads of some landowners. i mean, if its posted and your covered from liability what concern is it of you if someone is wading on "your" streambed or even stopping for a bit to fish off of "your" bank? dont give me that "Leaves a nite crawler container and beer can behind" crap, the next time it rains it floods and gets washed away and then a dozen pop bottles settles in the same spot and then they have no problem with. its all about "someone" using "something" thats "theirs" in their head.
> 
> Do they have some Obsessive compulsive disorder, social Phobia or an Anxiety problem? a "God" complex? i keep thinking of Daffy Duck screamin MINE MINE MINE ALL MINE!, or the little kid that is overly possessive of his toys.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I am with merf on this one. In my humble opinion, if someone owns a piece of land it is not your decision on whether or not you can fish/hunt there. They bought it, they paid for it, they work to pay the taxes on it, you want a free trip in to hunt/fish. How does that make any sense at all?  I'll be the first to admit, I don't own a pond or waterfront property. That being said, I get extremely upset when I see trash and garbage laying around public water and access points in Ohio and West Virginia. To think that people disrespect this ground/water irritates me beyond belief. If I did own a pond or waterfront and allowed someone to fish that did that one time, it would be shut down for all. Why should I clean up the mess someone left on the property that I work my butt off to own and maintain? As sportsmen, if we don't own property ourselves, it is not our right to tell owners what they should or should not allow *us* to do.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm with TC and and fishmerf also. Bank fish on property where you don't have permission and at the least you're trespassing, if you catch a fish, you're also poaching and we read enough posts on here to know how everyone feels about poachers. Ask first, you might be given access.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

As much as I hate to admit it, Merf is right. Hard to believe, I know. I mean, y'all have seen how he casts, right? http://flatlanderflyfishing.com/?p=219

Look, the rules and laws were made to protect the landowner's property. As a fisherman, I would LOVE to be able to fish where ever I wanted. But, as landowners, I'm sure THEY would LOVE to protect their investment and keep what they own to themselves. There are plenty of rules and regulations that protect law-abiding outdoorsmen. If you don't want trouble, be one of them. Be respectful of property lines, and be grateful to landowners who do grant permission. 

If you don't play by the rules, well, then the rules will likely change and there will be even more restrictions on those of us to love the outdoors. Plenty of conservation and sportsmen's organizations are out there fighting everyday to protect the heritage and the privileges of outdoorsmen. Every time you step foot beyond a "No Trespassing" sign, you are directly destroying everything that they work for; and throwing the membership dues of those who contribute down the river you're trespassing on.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

my point was if someone is just passing through along a river or stream, not setting up camp or coming up on your land i dont understand what the problem is? yes the riverbank, and the bed may be "yours" in this state but.....i dunno i just dont get the mentality. i have kids run through my yards all the time, even sit in my yard at times waiting on the school bus. doesnt bother me at all if they arent breaking something. out in the country where my parents live guys that hunt the area take short cuts walking through her property all the time, not a big deal to worry about.

i guess i have seen so much trash along the water my whole life i am numb to it. trash is just part of the system so long as we have disposable stuff. i dont like it either but its there.

look at it like the wind blowing in crap from up the street onto your property. you pick it up, or wait and let it be blown away again and the cycle continues just like a flowing body of water. the sidewalks are technically my property but also a public right of way (the way or streams should be clearly defined, not a "Grey area"). people walk by, throw pop cans down, cig butts, macdonalds wrappers, etc. whats happens when you raise hell and gripe at them? they throw twice as much next time, maybe even get a rock through your window at some point. 

i have found that when dealing with such people that frequent my sidewalks and do such things to say hi to them on occasion, get to know them, and ask them to not drop stuff on the property. most all i have done this to stop throwing crap in my yard and in the neigborhood. i had to give them a change of "perception". 

"People that dont give a crap are people who no one gives a crap about" 

if of course, its all about "trash"


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I look at it like this as far as garbage goes. If it ends up there by accident, that's a lot different than having it left there out of ignorance, if that makes any sense? If a canoe overturns and a pop can washes downstream and ends up on your place, that's different than someone leaving it there on purpose. That is ignorance. I fish a couple of public ponds not far from home that are maintained by a church, and it makes me sick to see how much garbage is left there by fishermen who are going to eventually ruin it for everyone else who respects the area. Nightcralwer tubs and Mountain Dew bottles don't blow in there or get carried in by flood water, it is left there by morons. It's the same deal around so many public lakes I go to. It doesn't take much effort to not leave your trash around the water and it happens all the time where I fish. If you eat a HoHo, stuff your wrapper in your tackle bag/box. If you carry a Pepsi bottle down to the water, carry it back. 

Unfortunately, these are things most responsible land owners don't want to have to deal with: slobs. It's easier to tell everyone no! And those people who cut across property, they can be charged with trespassing if they are caught doing so by land owners who do care. I know I, personally, don't want anyone walking through my yard, no matter what their intentions are. I don't walk through your yard, I don't want you walking through mine.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Good God! Every kid in my town should have a criminal record. For the last, oh, at least 40 or so years, there are a handful of yards with hills. Every year, when it snows, these yards attract kids with sleds. They show up. They sled. The old timers watch and smile. IF a kid left trash (I know it happened once), the kids were told to clean it up or never come back. Guess what? It was cleaned, and the next day, we were sledding. Lesson learned.
[/COLOR] 
There are abandoned streets between yards. These abandoned "streets," now grassy parts of the yards, complete with bridges crossing the streams, are part of the unofficial riding paths for the youths. I personally know they've been utilized for at least 40 years. I guess it's a bit different in small towns where people nod and smile and aren't so hell bent on their blades of precious grass.

Rivers should be fishable, but peoples should not take up residence on private banks.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I say that if it is "their" riverbed, they need to get it out from underneath "our" river!


----------

